# Robert Cornelius



## Dalia

Robert Cornelius, head-and-shoulders (self-)portrait, facing front, with arms crossed”, approximate quarter plate daguerreotype, 1839.




 



 
As the french physicist Louis Jacques Mandé *Daguerre* published in english “_An Historical Account and a Descriptive Account of the Various Processes of the Daguerreotype and the Diorama_“, the book sparked enormous interest in America in Fall 1839. Daguerre, recognized for his invention of the first commercially successful photographic technic, induced with this publication many to explore the photographic chemistry process on the other side of the Atlantic.

One of them was *Robert Cornelius* (1809-1893), an Dutch born American chemist. As a young manufacturer of lamps, he worked to learn the basics of the daguerreian light process on silver plate with Joseph Saxton from the Central High School in *Philadelphia*, himself a pionier of photographic experimentations in the USA. In the 19th century, the city was already famous for scientific research.

The technology developed at the time needed long exposure times to make successful photographs (around 30 minutes), which made it difficult for portraits. And yet Cornelius’ knowledge of metallurgy and chemistry allowed him to overcome the problem and, as a result, *he managed to take a picture of himself* by perfecting the photographic process described by Daguerre.

This photograph on silver plate is said to be taken outside of his place of business (on 8th Street) in Philadelphia. Hard to say today if it was the very first experimentation of the 30 years old chemist, but this picture is believed to be nonetheless* the very first (self-)portrait ever made.*


----------



## BULLDOG

A selfie without tits or some celebrity in the background? Are you sure?


----------



## Dalia

Good evening, I have always been fascinated by daguerreotypes and especially that one Robert Cornelius
I adore Abraham Lincoln...



 

Ambrotype acquired in 2006 by the Abraham Lincoln Presidential Library. From daguerreotype by Polycarp Von Schneidau, Chicago, Illinois, October 27, 1854. (Image enlarged; actual size 7.5 × 6.25 × 1.5 cm.) 

"A living, creeping lie": Abraham Lincoln on Popular Sovereignty


----------



## Dalia

Suite------> 

The photo of the oldest human being ever photographed Hannah Stilley, born in 1746. The photo was taken in 1840



 

Les plus vieilles photos de Paris. 1839  / the oldest photos from Paris 1839


----------

